# Any good Dogo breeders?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know some of you guys have Dogo's so do you know any good breeders? I want a working dogo not a pet, I know when I looked about 6 years ago for a Dogo all I could find were pet breeders. If I wanted a pet I would get a poodle I want a real Dogo! lol :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the best breeder I found but since they have only show dogs I wonder if they can still work....
Dogo Argentinos, Dogo Argentino puppies for sale, Dogo Argentino breeders, Dogo Argentino pictures


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Dogos.. That is all


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oooh I love me some Dogos! I hope you find one girl!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I like that the breeder has a whole page dedicated to the breed standard. 

You should get one and name it Snowflake, or Snowball...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to Los Cazadores Dogo Kennels

http://www.deltruenokennels.com/

http://dogwebs.net/LosPolleo/

http://www.argentine-dogo.com/


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/dogstoday/9317b24f.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/dogstoday/ca8828d3.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/DogGate/100_7289.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/imagejpeg953.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/jan 26 2010/100_8958.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/jan 26 2010/100_8953.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/IMG_20101109_122633.jpg


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like to find some in my area also


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome links, Sampson's Dad! Thank you!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awesome links, Sampson's Dad! Thank you!!


Those are all friends of mine that not only hunt but show as well.
The picture are of my dogs, aka Elysium Fields Mastiffs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Welcome to Los Cazadores Dogo Kennels
> 
> Home Page
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd chime in thanks. Do you think a Dogo could do Schutzhund? What about being a good guard dog are they protective as well? I have always loved Dogo's and really want one but I want to do research before I get one. I want one as a working dog, show dog, and more important guardian. We also thought about Presa's and Corso's but I like the Dogo's better.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I've met & talked to the women at this site, but I can't tell you any in depth facts about her dogs. I know she goes back and forth to Argentina with her dogs and has some nice dogos. Not sure if this is what you are looking for or not, buy here is the link:

Gone to the Dogos


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

From all the reading I have done on a few years on the breed. I would much rather go with a Dogo than a Corso or Presa. At least the Dogo creators came out and said the truth about the breed being a working bandog. The Corso is a nice marketing scam saying that they are the old roman war dogs lol The Presa is another nice bandog I would like one if you can get it from tested stock and on the smaller scale. The Presa is a little too big for my taste but I met one that I almost fostered and the dog was very calm. Funny story but I ended up talking to the owner of the dog a year later and he told me the dog had terrible hips and that is why he got rid of it. I asked the guy how come the dog did not know any commands, he told me he taught them in French lol no wonder that damn monster wasn't listening to me haha


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

With regards to the dogos....make sure you go to the kennel.
Put your eyes and your hands on the parents.
Some make great watch dogs, some great guard dogs, some are mushes.
Skin and hip problems are all over these dogs so you really have to see the dogs.
Many breeders say they have no skin problems and even chalk the dogs to hide rashes or lick spots.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way...I'm am one of the few breeders of these dogs that does hips, elbows, and heart testing. Others say they do, some even take xrays, but very few send the xrays out for an orthopedic assesment.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What do you think of that kennel I listed in the second post? They look to have some great dogs and they do health testing on all the dogs. They also look ok in temperament since they are show dogs they travel a lot and look confident. Do you breed, did I read your post right?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> What do you think of that kennel I listed in the second post? They look to have some great dogs and they do health testing on all the dogs. They also look ok in temperament since they are show dogs they travel a lot and look confident. Do you breed, did I read your post right?


I'm not a fan of Legend.

Yes i have a kennel of dogos and Neo's.

Home Page


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck. When I was interested in the Dogo Argetino I was hard pressed to find a working breeder. I found several show kennels though. They wanted a lot of $ as well. I will never pay more than 2k for a dog that hasn't done anything again (well most likely). So I ended up without one but still think they are a very nice breed. I'm really more into highly guardian now.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PK thats hilarious @ if I wanted a pet I'd get a poodle, ( :rofl: ) and @ SampsonsDad, good show, Los Polleo has some serious dogs.. I thought you said you had a litter on the ground, were those them a few months old or is that a different batch? Props, love them dogs I tell anyone who wants an all white pit, no you don't.. just get a dogo save yourself the troubles.. LOL

Dogo Argentino - Chovatelská stanice Charismatic <<<<<<<<<<-------------BUSTEDLINK---------{{{{{{{{


----------

